#  Nachrichten >   Ausland: Abtreibung an Bord: Niederlande geben Zustimmung >

## aerzteblatt.de

Den Haag - Die niederländische Regierung hat ihre Entscheidung verteidigt, einem unter niederländischer Flagge fahrendem ?Abtreibungs-Schiff? zu erlauben, seine Arbeit wieder aufzunehmen. Das Schiff, das von der Organisation ?Women on Waves? unterhalten ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

